# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مسألة في البدل أشكلت عليً

## عادل أحمدموسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في أثناء قراءتي لباب البدل في كتاب النحو الوافي أشكل عليً التفريق بين بدل التفصيل وبدل البعض من الكل 
البدل بعض من الكل 


إعراب كلمة قاس في هذا البيت بدل بعض من كل 
أحكام البدل 


إعراب كلمة (رجل ) في هذا البيت بدل كل من كل 
وهذا ما أشكل عليً 
لماذا لا تكون رجل بدل بعض من كل لم تشتمل على رابط مثل كلمة قاس وما بعده يشتمل على كل ما للمبدل منه وليس للمبدل منه سوى هذين النوعين

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منذ شهور طرحت هذا الموضوع وشاهده من شاهده ولم أجد عونا , فألقيت اللوم على نفسي وقلت : لعلي لم أوفق في طرحه .
وسوف اعيد طرحه بصورة أخرى 
بدل التفصيل بدل مطابق أم بدل بعض من كل ؟
ففي قوله تعالى :
{وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنثَى }
الذكر هنا بدل مطابق أم بدل بعض من كل ؟
وفي قول الشاعر :-     أداوي جحود القلب بالبر والتقى ولا يستوي القلبان قاس وراحمقاس :بدل بعض من كل  - كما جاء في النحو الوافي - أم بدل مطابق ؟
وفي قول الشاعر:-      وكنت كذي رجلين رجل صحيحة ورجل رمى فيها الزمان فشلترجل : بدل مطابق - كما جاء في النحو الوافي - أم بدل بعض من كل ؟
وجزيتم عني خير الجزاء

----------


## بهاء الدين عبد الرحمن

نوع البدل ، بدل كل من كل، والبدل هو مجموع ما يذكر بعد المبدل منه في المعنى، لكن في الصناعة النحوية الاسم الأول يأخذ حكم البدل، وما تبقى من الأسماء معطوفة على الاسم الأول، فالذكر : بدل من الزوجين بدل كل صناعة، أما من حيث المعنى فبدل كل من كل هو مجموع (الذكر والأنثى)
مع التحية.

----------


## اهل العلم أدلاء

أستاذي الفاضل سأطرح رأيي المتواضع جدًا في هذه المسألة وأرجو الرد ، ( الذكر ، قاس ، رجل ) بدل بعض من كل ، وليس مطابقًا 
لأننا نتعامل مع الألفاظ فالذكر بعض من الزوجين و الأنثي معطوفة عليه وكذلك بقية الأمثلة .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

تقسيم البدل إلى أربعة أقسام أو أكثر هو حذلقة نحاة
والنحو صناعة لفظية قبل كل شيء، بينما تتعلق هذه الأقسام بالعلاقة المعنوية بين البدل والمبدل منه

فلو قلت مثلاً: أعطني تفاحةً برتقالةً
فبرتقالة بدل بعض إذا كانت نوعاً من التفاح
وبدل غلط إذا كانت فاكهة مستقلة

وإذا قلت: أعطني برتقالةً سفنديةً!
فلن يُستطاع إعرابها إلا بمعرفة خبراء البرتقال!

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أحسن الله إليكم.
إن كان النحو صناعة لفظية لا غير، فما فائدة هذا التقسيم الذي عددتموه حذلقة!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

حذلقة = ليس له فائدة

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وهل أقسام البدل سواءٌ!
نعم إذا كانت هذه الأقسام التي ذكروا راجعةً إلى حقيقة واحدة، فهو منهم-رحمهم الله-تزيّدٌ لا معنى له، لكن أنى هذا!

----------

